# SR9 came back from Recall



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

Took Ruger 6 days from time I sent it til today when I got it back. Good Job. I got the free Mag and they gave me a SR9 ballcap. Very impressed.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

That's great turnaround. It speaks well for Ruger's customer service.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

That is great news.


----------

